# How heavy does your dog pant?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I often wonder if Koch's panting is atypical - due to her heart murmur. She does get tired quickly when playing outside. But even inside, she will start panting and it just seems heavy at times. 

If we let her sleep on the bed with us, she will wake up in the middle of the night - her panting can be so heavy it rocks our king sized bed and wakes us up.

She doesn't pant this heavy all the time, but enough that you notice.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all my dogs are pretty heavy panters and they're perfectly healthy. I think its just a thing they do.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono's panting can shake my entire car!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

At times my dogs will pant rather heavily. I think it varies from dog to dog. However, a heart murmur may be harmless or it may cause problems such as shortness of breath. (Im not a vet or a vet tech, but Im going to school to be a nurse, and in humans a heartm murmur can cause Shortness of breath, so I assume the same is for dogs)


----------



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

I really don't want to worry you but my previous dog Snoop panted very heavily and he had a heart murmur and an enlarged heart. He ended up passing away from a heart attack after being on beta-blockers for a year or so. Maybe get him checked up? I'm sure its nothing most dogs are heavy panters. Good luck.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Our previous GSD, Rappex, pant so hard after playing that it sounded like a train passing by. He would also shake a bed or couch with his panting. He was a healthy dog. 

Our puppy doesn't pant too hard yet, but I am sure that will change.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Dakota was a heavy panter. I called him my obscene phone caller at times because folks could hear him panting while I was on the phone with them. Got enough comments that eventually, I would leave messages on their answering machines just of Dakota panting. Seems everyone knew who left the message. 

He was that way all his life including from the time he was a puppy. I can remember his panting shook the car when we was at stop signs or red lights. Ditto for the bed at night.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah Shasta may be 6 months old and not fully mature but good lord you would think she'd met Zena and taken lessons on how to breath hard. Its crazy!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

lmao well i am glad i am not alone. I've just never seen a dog that pants this heavy. I didn't know if it was a GSD thing or not. Glad to hear others experience the same!

People just cannot believe how heavy she does it. Yes, she can shake the car as well. Sometimes her panting on the couch is just unbearable.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

SnoopandWolfy said:


> I really don't want to worry you but my previous dog Snoop panted very heavily and he had a heart murmur and an enlarged heart. He ended up passing away from a heart attack after being on beta-blockers for a year or so. Maybe get him checked up? I'm sure its nothing most dogs are heavy panters. Good luck.


 She has a pretty big hole in her heart, so much so that whenever we take her into the vet she has people come in and listen just to hear it 

We know she won't live a long life, which saddens me deeply. Every year I'll just have to hope it is another year we get to keep her. 

I do need to go get her a checkup. But $500 for the ultrasound ain't cheap! 

How long did yours live? I sort of had it in the back of my mind and forgot about it. We tried to get pet insurance and they basically laughed us away, so it just came back to the forefront.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca pants if it's too hot or if she's been running a LOT, but never very hard.


----------



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

Smith3 said:


> She has a pretty big hole in her heart, so much so that whenever we take her into the vet she has people come in and listen just to hear it
> 
> We know she won't live a long life, which saddens me deeply. Every year I'll just have to hope it is another year we get to keep her.
> 
> ...


Snoop lived to about 7, it happened very quickly.. one day he was fine the next we had to take him to an emergency vet and he passed there.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

SnoopandWolfy said:


> Snoop lived to about 7, it happened very quickly.. one day he was fine the next we had to take him to an emergency vet and he passed there.


Yeah, I figure we will just come home one day or wake up and she'll have had a heart failure. Or she'll be out running around and just collapse. I hope it is out running and her having fun - since I know it is bound to happen.


----------

